
Florida Cop Sued Despite Baking ‘Sorry I Tased You’ Cake for Woman He Tased - thisisit
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/09/florida-cop-sued-despite-sorry-i-tased-you-cake.html
======
campuscodi
This title is just epic

